# Prey Drive?



## Martian (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello, I have a question concerning prey drive. My 5 mo. old GSD has been around my cats since 6 weeks old, and has always messed with them a little. I've discouraged it since she was little. She doesn't snarl or growl at them. She may bark at one of them if she sees them perched up high or something. Here's how it typically goes: GSD sees cat, cat dislikes GSD and walks away, GSD give chase in an attempt to trample cat with huge paws, I tell GSD to stop, and she does, I tell her to kennel up, and she does, she goes on "time out" for a bit and comes out more relaxed. I'm assuming this is just natural behavior and I am curious as to what I can do to shape it. It seems what I've been doing is not too affective up to this point. I do have the option of hiring a pro trainer if need be, but I'm thinking I may be able to handle this with the right resources. As far as prey drive is concerned, would she be considered in the middle of the spectrum? She doesn't chase squirrels or birds, but she is dog aggressive. Thanks!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I dont think any one can determine how driven your pup is with out really seeing them. Also as they mature their drives change a lot especially with a dog as young as 5 months. I believe if you consistently correct the behavior you dont want and praise good behavior you will get an adult dog that ignores your cats. It needs to be consistent and constant. If you see her ignore a cat or look at you while that cat is there, boom praise and treat. At 5 months she is probably to young for a prong collar but you might not even need one depending on how hard or soft she is. Some times a stern NO will be enough to correct a dog. If you just keep at it and dont leave them unsupervised she will slowly learn to ignore the cat. 
You mentioned she does not chase birds or squirrels so you think her prey drive is low. This migh make it even easier because she is not that interested it chasing. 
I have a 9 month old he has high prey drive and is a working line dog. We also have a 3lb mutt. We started off just keeping them separate. Around 5 or 6 months we introduced a prong and just corrected every time he went after her and rewarded ignoring her. Now he pretty much leaves her alone all the time. They are still always supervised just in case but so far so good.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If you have continually "had her go to crate as time our" because of her behavior she obviously doesn't know/view this as a corrective measure:grin2:. Many dogs find comfort and relief in their crates, so maybe she views the time out as a reward for chasing the cat.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The problem here is that chasing/messing/barking at the cat is self-rewarding - so any punitive measure you introduce after the behaviour has occured won't have as strong an impression on her as the fun/reward of reacting to the cat's presence. 

You want to stop all reactions towards the cat BEFORE they occur. Sounds to me like the behaviours are pretty consistent, so probably easy to predict what your pup is going to do next: bark, pounce, chase or what-ever. STOP and redirect before it even happens! A behaviour that is consistently and relibly surpressed will, with time, extinguish itself. 

Get her attention, redirect with treats or play, or send her to her kennel before she starts. As Cliff said, she doesn't really seem to see her kennel as a punishment, and seems quite happy to kennel up (EXCELLENT job on that part - very impressive that she so happily and readily drops everything and kennels when you tell her to). 

You will have to supervise and be ready to drop everything to interfere and redirect her cat-focus. Treat and praise for behaviours you want - cat just walked through the room and she didn't react? Good girl!!! Start some play or treat her for being a good dog! Soon, all the fun will be focused on you, and she'll forget about the cat.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Good luck. I have been relentless trying to get my dog to stop chasing our cat. I have him to the point where if the cat casually walks through he'll leave her half the time. But, if the cat sees the dog and freezes the dog is in watch mode. If I don't see it and step in he's on her. If the cat runs then it's dog full bore after the cat. I have accepted the fact that I won't be able to stop every chase so I have made cat safe places in every room. Places where the dog can't get to the cat. My dog does have high prey drive though. He'll chase anything anytime. He never tries to hurt the cat though he just wants to lick and smell her.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

One thing I have found that usually will stop the chase is a tennis ball. If you can hit him with a tennis ball during the chase he should stop and look at you like what the heck. Just don't miss and hit your spouse while she's on her laptop. She didn't take it as well as the dog normally does.


----------

